# Soilmaster Select wanted



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Doesn't it figure, I sold/gave away all of the Soilmaster I had at the last meeting and now I want some...

Does anyone have any extra Soilmaster Select they aren't using? I thought I would go with a bare bottom tank but now I want to put some substrate in my 75g CRS tank. It is very difficult to get a good pic of the shrimp in the tank since the light reflects off of the bottom glass. I don't need a whole bag, just enough to give me maybe an inch or so on the bottom of the tank. For reference, a 50lb bag will give about 3" of susbtrate depth. If anyone has an extra 5-10 lbs laying around in a bag somewhere I would be glad to take it off of your hands and will pay for it. 

I have read that some CRS breeders add montmorillonite clay to their filters to supposedly improve the white color of the CRS. Since Soilmaster is made of fired Montmorillonite clay I figure it is worth a shot. I'm not sure if this is just another "Snake Oil" process we see so much of in the Aquarium industry but I'd like to give it a try and see for myself.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Matt 
I've got some, almost a whole bag.

Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweet, how much do you want for it and when can I come and pick it up?


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Or i can bring you some of the bucket-o-soilmaster I have sitting in my garage since last meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> Or i can bring you some of the bucket-o-soilmaster I have sitting in my garage since last meeting.


That would probably be easier especially if you are still coming to the meeting tomorrow


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

ive got it ready to go. As soon as my wife gets home, i'll head over.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the Soilmaster Jeff. I have some of it in the tank and should get the rest in there today.


----------

